# Moving to Plano, living recommendations please?



## GJUK (Sep 1, 2015)

My family and I moving to Plano, Texas, and from what we see it seems like a great place. What I would like is some advice on areas of Plano that would be good to look at locating too. Are there areas that are have more expat in then others. We will be looking to get our sons into East Plano and Collins College.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't think you can go too wrong. It might be a statistical artifact, but at least in 2012 Plano (the whole city) had the lowest violent crime rate of any U.S. city with a population of 250,000 or more. Maybe Doritos prevent crime? 

So you'd just do the usual things, really, and check Walkscore.com, Google Maps, school districts, etc. to decide which neighborhoods and streets look promising. Stay in short-term housing, explore, and _take your time_ before signing a longer term lease. Yes, of course, you'll want to get "settled," but it's very important to get comfortable with your prospective new neighborhood, and that doesn't happen in 5 minutes. If your employer provides a "look see" trip, or one can be arranged, so much the better, but still take your time.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It depends on your needs and wants and budget. 

Assuming you are the primary bread winner - check out your commute. Then check it again! Have you been to DFW? Do your sons have to finish high school and you need an address in an appropriate school district? Depending on your personal situation McKinney may be an area to look into.


----------



## GJUK (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you:
BBCWatcher, I am inclined to agree as all my research has pointed to Plano being a perfect place to locate too. The plan is that I go out and my family follow 3 months later, definitely going to look at short-term rental to start, and my employer has a management consultancy organising everything.

Twostep, not quite sure of the budget yet, something in the region of $1,500-$2,200 per month, we will need to have at least 4 bedrooms otherwise the rest is location based. Will have to look further into districts but think I may have to be in East Plano from what I remember reading.
Never been to DFW before, the commute should be ok as the office is based in West Plano near somewhere near Packwood. Thank you I shall have a look at McKinney.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

GJUK said:


> BBCWatcher, I am inclined to agree as all my research has pointed to Plano being a perfect place to locate....


I have not yet discovered the _perfect_ place. Every place has its flaws and wrinkles, but they also make life interesting.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

That rental budget is going to be very low even for Plano. Utilities will run you close to 500/month.


----------



## StellaJefferson (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello, 

You will be glad to know that in 2013, Plano secured number one position for Top Ten Best Places to Live list. Besides being safe, it has high schooling system which makes it perfect choice for families. 

Through Neighborhood Planning, livelihood of communities is enhanced. This city believes in Fair Housing so you have that!


----------



## GJUK (Sep 1, 2015)

twostep said:


> That rental budget is going to be very low even for Plano. Utilities will run you close to 500/month.


Hi, we estimated that to be for rent only and have budgeted a total of $2,000-$2,500 for rent and utilities.


----------



## GJUK (Sep 1, 2015)

StellaJefferson said:


> Hello,
> 
> You will be glad to know that in 2013, Plano secured number one position for Top Ten Best Places to Live list. Besides being safe, it has high schooling system which makes it perfect choice for families.
> 
> Through Neighborhood Planning, livelihood of communities is enhanced. This city believes in Fair Housing so you have that!


Hi Stella,
It is a great place and can't wait to get out there, just trying to make sure we have every base covered and thought of everything.


----------



## GJUK (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Twostep, Thanks for the info, does have some great information on it, hopefully we have ticked all the boxes in our research.


----------



## franparras (Apr 9, 2015)

GJUK said:


> My family and I moving to Plano, Texas, and from what we see it seems like a great place. What I would like is some advice on areas of Plano that would be good to look at locating too. Are there areas that are have more expat in then others. We will be looking to get our sons into East Plano and Collins College.



Hi I am waiting an offer from another company there, in Plano.. maybe the same one.. just I waiting to see how they will resolve the visa step... do you get H2B ? or H1B ? 

Thx,
Fran


----------



## StellaJefferson (Sep 8, 2015)

Plano, Texas takes the number one spot in best cities list! Forbes and CNN Money magazines also both agree that Plano offers amazing opportunities for families. Forbes has also reported that Plano as the safest city in America. Beyond being safe, Plano also boasts a school system that ranks very high compared to other schools systems in the nation.


----------

